# *update!! It's a ...* 12+6 scan... please guess :)



## EverythingXd

Hi all, I had my scan today and everything was great. I don't think there's a nub, but would you take a guess please? We'll be finding out at 20 week scan and I'll update. 

Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







0tbp8j4.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 74


----------



## KElwanger

I'm going to guess girl just because it looks like you already have two boys and a girl would be new and fun. But a third boy would be an absolute delight. I'm so confused on skull theory, I don't even think I can use that for guessing anymore haha. Looking forward to the update!


----------



## Apple111

Think I might lean girl too hon x


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks ladies. Yes, I've got 2 boys already so a girl would be nice but we told the boys yesterday and they're so excited and both want a baby brother lol, so either way I'll be delighted :thumbup:


----------



## KElwanger

I feel the same way! A girl would be really nice and a fun new adventure but I just love and adore my boys and another one would be wonderful. I know whoever is in my belly is exactly who is meant to join our family!


----------



## DobbyForever

Girl vote


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## katie12

another girl guess here x


----------



## EverythingXd

Wow, all girl votes so far! I wonder if this is mostly because of the skull, wild guesses or if you're seeing something I didn't! 

Thanks all for voting :flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, I thought I'd add my other 12 week scan pic. There's definitely no nub in this one (apparently my first pic showed at least part of the nub). The skull looks a slightly different shape in this second pic.

Only about 3 weeks to go until I find out gender :thumbup:

Would anyone else like to guess please?
 



Attached Files:







aNjjosD.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'm guessing boy for you:) Im not 100% sure that all of the nub is showing but what is showing looks a little short to convince of a girl, so your 1st boy guess from me :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Would anyone else guess for me please? I find out 2 weeks today on 13th :thumbup:


----------



## Dollybird

:pink:


----------



## lau86

Guessing :pink: from the skull


----------



## EverythingXd

Thank you for your guesses :flower: Any more appreciated x


----------



## EverythingXd

1 week until scan! Eek! :happydance:


----------



## Jbree

Boy x


----------



## calliebaby

Boy


----------



## Mysticalrain

girl! I am also a mom of two boys and pregnant with my third find out soon although the sonographer guessed boy at 12 weeks lol I am happy either way. :) x


----------



## kajastarlight

Girl. 
I have 3 boys and though I want a girl I feel like I know boys and a girl will be Scarry! Lol


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks for your guesses ladies :flower:



Mysticalrain said:


> girl! I am also a mom of two boys and pregnant with my third find out soon although the sonographer guessed boy at 12 weeks lol I am happy either way. :) x

My boys both want another brother, so I won't be upset either way. I'm feeling like it is going to be another boy now, although not as certain as I was with my DS's.

Is that your latest scan under your username? If so, I would guess :pink: for you. When do you find out?


----------



## Kerrieann

I think girl. I have 4 boys and expecting my 5th baby which I'm guessing is another boy lol but I'll find out in a couple of weeks for sure!


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks everyone :flower:

I've had quite a few girl guesses... if it IS a girl it would be lovely for my in-laws, they have 5 grandsons but no granddaughters, and looks like this will be their last grandchild. My OH also wants a girl this time. Eek, I'm getting so nervous!


----------



## EverythingXd

Anyone want to guess last minute before scan tomorrow? Hopefully baby will co-operate!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck tomorrow :)


----------



## Jen_H

I guess girl! Good luck for scan x


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks ladies... I'm so nervous!! Just hope baby is healthy.

Will update tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## mummy2_1

I think pink good luck today.x


----------



## Jackers0825

I'm going to guess girl! Looking forward to hearing your results! Good luck!


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm very excited to say we've had our scan and baby is perfect!!! We are having a....

Girl!!! So happy!! :pink:


----------



## pinhams

congratualtions x


----------



## kajastarlight

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## 6lilpigs

Congratulations on your pinky:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## lau86

Congratulations!


----------



## Jackers0825

Congratulations!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congratulations!


----------

